# Retractable Leash Recall



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

NEWS from CPSCU.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs
Washington, DC 20207
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
September 3, 2008
Release #08-387
Firm's Recall Hotline: (888) 296-3807
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Worldwise Inc. Recalls Retractable Dog Leashes; Metal Clasp Can Break
and Cause Facial and Body Injuries to Dog Owners
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced voluntary
recalls of the following consumer products. Consumers should stop
using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Products: SlyDog™ Retractable Dog Leashes

Units: About 223,000

Importer: Worldwise Inc., of San Rafael, Calif.

Hazard: The metal clasp connecting the leash to a dog's collar can
bend or break while in use, causing the leash to recoil back
unexpectedly. This poses a serious risk of injury to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Worldwise has received five reports of injuries,
including facial cuts, a broken tooth, displaced eye lens, and a
bruised collar bone.

Description: This recall involves the SlyDog™ Retractable Dog Leash
with a metal clasp. The leash has a handle composed of a blue plastic
case with a black plastic grip. The leash is made of a black woven
strap and measures approximately one-half inch wide. The end of the
leash has a metal clasp which connects to the dog's collar. The
SlyDog™ retractable leashes with a plastic clasp are not included in
this recall.

Sold by: Dollar General Stores nationwide from September 2007 through
August 2008 for about $5.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should stop using these leashes immediately and
return them to Worldwise Inc. for a full refund, including shipping
costs.

Consumer Contact: For more information, contact Worldwise toll-free at
(888) 296-3807 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or
visit the firm's Web site atwww.squareonesyst em.com

To see photos of the lead, visit CPSC website:

http://www.cpsc. gov/cpscpub/ prerel/prhtml08/ 08387.html


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting Sally. I've never used a retractable leash as I find it impossible with three plus I hate the way they tangle.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the information Sally. I've never used retractable leashes. 
A friend of mine had the backs of her knees severly cut when a dog with a retractable leash got excited and wrapped around her legs. The leash cord literally sliced her skin on both legs. I figure a six foot nylon leash is all my girls need. If they NEED to venture 15 feet in front of me I have a 15 foot nylon training leash but I haven't had those out since the recall training class.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A retractable leash sold by Dollar General Stores??? When you are counting on the mechanics to keep your dog safe (and your own legs too) a dollar store hardly seems the place to find a reliable restraint product.

I have a personal problem with so much of the junk sold at these types of places anyway, but when it comes to personal safety - for you and your dog - it just seems like the wrong place to be shopping.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not use a retractable leash either . Not easy with two dogs . we have special walking only leashes that work well .
I am with Kimberly I think you buy pet things at petstores .. I know with the economy the way it is though people are trying to economize so they can pay for gas and eat ..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> A retractable leash sold by Dollar General Stores??? When you are counting on the mechanics to keep your dog safe (and your own legs too) a dollar store hardly seems the place to find a reliable restraint product.
> 
> I have a personal problem with so much of the junk sold at these types of places anyway, but when it comes to personal safety - for you and your dog - it just seems like the wrong place to be shopping.


I agree 100%!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh no!
I have one for henry but have not used it in months. Now I'm worried about the other dogs and havs I know who are walked on these.
A neighbor had her little shztz-zuh snap off the line, we were running around trying to round her up.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------

